# Baron Group Purchase - CLOSED!--ARE IN!!!!



## joeatact (Dec 31, 2007)

Pens are in. Will start sending out invoices tomorrow!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wondering about prices, Joe.  

Andrew


----------



## jtate (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like 5 Upgrade Gold and 5 Chrome.

Can you email me the price including shipping please?


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 31, 2007)

I just need to know if this buy includes Baron fountain pens, or if the buy is limited to rollerballs.  If yes on the FP, how much are they?

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## pentex (Dec 31, 2007)

I too would be interested in the fountain pens. Any chance to include the Sedona pen kit. Thanks.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe can I be put down for 10 chrome Baron rollerballs please, when do you want the money?


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in for 5 chrome, and 3 ti gold. Also 19A Bushings.


----------



## pentex (Dec 31, 2007)

I will take two gold and 2 chrome rollerball and two chrome fountain pens, if available. Thanks.


----------



## TBone (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe, I will take 10 chrome rollerball


----------



## joeatact (Dec 31, 2007)

Just for information email me the amount of fp kits you want and I will check the costs any let everyone know when we reach the first plateu


----------



## arioux (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

Unless i mistaken, you can mix 'n match kits for quatity pricing.

Alfred


----------



## LEAP (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd be up for 5 each chrome RB and fountain pens.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 1, 2008)

I can second Alfred's comment.  When I ran a group buy with AZ, the quantity discount kicked in at 100 pens total (all types).  There was no discount on tubes or bushings.  Bill can fill you in on the details.  He was very helpful on the buy that I ran.  Call him at the hours he requests on his website, otherwise he will be busy with getting orders ready to ship!

John


----------



## rcarman (Jan 1, 2008)

If this opens up to other platings I would be interested in those as well.  Thanks (gold Ti and black Ti)


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I would also be interested in Gold Ti and Black Ti.

Mike


----------



## schaf (Jan 1, 2008)

Joe,I would like to join.
Could I have 10 chrome Baron rollerballs .
Closer to the time I will pm you with a US mail address.
 Terry


----------



## johnkofi (Jan 1, 2008)

Joe,

I would be interested 5 each of the Chrome RB's & FP's

Thanks -


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 1, 2008)

Joe I will take 10 chrome RB

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jan 1, 2008)

If you decide to add in some Pt, Gold Ti and Black Ti kits, I'd be in for some.


----------



## airrat (Jan 1, 2008)

I will take 5 upgrade gold and 5 chrome.  But would also be interested in gold ti and black ti.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me know if it opens for other platings. For now, put me in for 10 chrome.


----------



## djz9 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would take 5 rb chrome, and 5 FP if you get them
Dave


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe,
  I would like 5 upgrade gold rb and 5 chrome rb please. I guess that other platings cannot be counted in as a total to get a discount? If you find that he will allow it I would like to add some more kits to my order. Please PM me for the payment details. Thank you for running this GB.


Mike


----------



## Rags (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I would like 5 upgraded gold and 5 chrome roller ball kits if this buy has not yet closed. I would also need a set of the 19A bushings if that can be added to my order and not too much of a problem for you. If the bushings can't be added I would still like to get the pen kits.  Please email me with total price and I will pay via PayPal.  Thanks for putting this together, I can imagine it is no small amount of work to do.


----------



## rcarman (Jan 3, 2008)

I will go with 5 chrome.  If the titanium platings can be included I will buy more.  Email me the total and if you include the other platings.  I will use Paypal.  Thanks for running the buy.


----------



## schaf (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe,PM sent.

many thanks
Terry


----------



## pentex (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, PM sent.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 3, 2008)

PM sent joe


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Joe 
I'm in for
5 upgrade gold
5 chrome 
PM me with a total


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe I will increase my order to 15 chrome RB
PM sent
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe,
  Please add 5 Black Titanium and 5 Gold Titanium RB to my order. Thank you. PM me with paypal info and I will send it right away.  Thank you.

Mike


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe If I can add 5 Chrome Fountian pens go for it. That will bring me to 15 chrome RB & 5 Chrome fountain
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## bitshird (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Joe, I would like 3 chrome roller balls and 2 upgrade gold Fountain pens, 
Please PM me with the total


----------



## LEAP (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Joe
if its still possible put me down for 5 black ti and 2 chrome.
Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe you say we haven't hit 101 yet. I counted all that posted and came up with 157 R.B. & 19 F.P.

Do you have a list who has to contact you. I know I did I think.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Joe, did you get my email? I'll go with 3 chrome and 3 upgrade gold roller balls if not. Never heard back from you so it might have got lost.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe did you get my order for 10 upgrade gold rollerballs. I sent it twice


----------



## rcarman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have sent PM

My revised order is:

2 - Gold Titanium $11.20 =  22.40
2 - Black Titanium $11.20 = 22.40
2 - Platinum $12.55       = 25.10
3 - Chrome $6.80          = 20.40

subtotal                  = 90.30
paypal                    =  3.02
total less shipping,misc  = 93.32

let me know the total and I will send Paypal.  Thanks.


----------



## joeatact (Jan 6, 2008)

Need these one to contact me to verify their orders:

Rob
jtate
airrat
jimbobtucson
bjz9
jarheaded

I need a name and a email to add to my confirm list. Some of these may just be missing information.
Sorry If you contacted me before. I get so many emails sometimes I miss some.


----------



## airrat (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe will send it again.


----------



## gatornick (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for doing the group buy.  I would like to order:

5 chrome rollerball 
1 sterling silver rollerball 
1 black titanium rollerball
1 set 19A bushings 

 Just let me know when you come up with the total cost, and i will paypal.

Thanks, 
Nick Schmidt


----------



## Timbo (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe, Please put me down for the following.  I'll Paypal you when you have the final cost.

4 - Gold Titanium $11.20
2 - Black Titanium $11.20
2 - Platinum $12.55
2 - Sterling $$10.60
1 - 19A bushings $6.00


----------



## panini (Jan 6, 2008)

Put me down 

3 Sterling $$10.60
3 Gold Titanium $11.20
1 19A bushings $6.00

If still can order.


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, Joe ... I'm assuming you'll eventually post a summary of all the orders so we can confirm. I've gotten a little confused with this because of the thread change. I emailed you my info.


----------



## joeatact (Jan 7, 2008)

Check the Header or first message for list of verified orders.


----------



## joeatact (Jan 8, 2008)

FOUNTAIN PENS THAT ONES WANT ARE OUT OF STOCK are chrome. Will get as many as there is a divide amoung the ones wanting them.

There is also not enough Black Titanium Roller Balls I think only 10.

IF you want any changes or out let me know now I will order tomorrow.


----------



## panini (Jan 8, 2008)

Aloha Joe did you get my PM? I sent it to you the other day.


----------



## rcarman (Jan 8, 2008)

I will drop the Black Titanium Barons and go with what is left.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2008)

Joe - My original post requested:
4 - Gold Titanium $11.20
2 - Black Titanium $11.20
2 - Platinum $12.55
2 - Sterling $$10.60
1 - 19A bushings $6.00

Make up out of stock items with Gold Titanium.
Timothy Neal


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe,

Really appreciate your doing all this work to save us a few  bucks.

I'm guessing you'd like some money ... haven't figured out how to get it to you. Ready and willing.

I'll take a few fountains depending on how many you get.

Carl


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Joe
Paypal sent


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 16, 2008)

Paypal sent.

Mike


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe  Did you get my Email about your Paypal address and the shipping


----------



## gatornick (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks again for doing this.  I just sent paypal through the name jschmidt89.

Thanks, Nick
nicholas.schmidt1@us.army.mil


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 16, 2008)

Paypal sent joe.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 16, 2008)

PayPal sent.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 16, 2008)

PayPal sent 

If you have extras or unclaimed ones let me know

Thanks Joe


----------



## schaf (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe,
paypal sent,thank you.

Terry


----------



## rcarman (Jan 17, 2008)

Joe, 
I am not getting my invoice to sent paypal to you.  I sent a PM with a different email to try.  Thanks.

screen name rcarman.

Bob.


----------



## panini (Jan 17, 2008)

Joe, Paypal sent...


----------



## pentex (Jan 17, 2008)

Joe, sent paypal. Thanks


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe,
Payment was sent.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 19, 2008)

Got mine today, thanks Joe!


----------



## johnkofi (Jan 19, 2008)

Got mine today too... Thanks Joe


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine arrived today also. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 20, 2008)

Got them... Thanx Joe


----------



## airrat (Jan 20, 2008)

Got mine today.  The package was ripped up pretty well with a stamp on it saying received damaged.  I had all the kits in there, at quick glance no damage.

Did you put a flat rate envelope inside a flat rate envelope?  Just curious if you did that or the usps did.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 20, 2008)

I got mine also and they came safely.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## gatornick (Jan 20, 2008)

I got mine too.  Thanks alot Joe.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Joe,
 I got my package todat also. The postal service must be P.O.ed at some of us as my package was destroyed on the outside. Your packaging kept everything safe though. Thanks for everything, you did a great job.
Johnnie


----------



## Rags (Jan 23, 2008)

Received mine in yesterday's mail.  Arrived undamaged.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## TBone (Jan 23, 2008)

Joe, kits received and every thing looks good.  Thanks for your work.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Joe. Kits arrived in UK. No problems. Cant wait to get turning  

Thanks again for organising this


----------



## Ligget (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Joe, mine also arrived safely today.

Thanks for running a smooth group buy, it is really appreciated!


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 23, 2008)

Got mine today Joe, thanks for doing this!


----------



## BruceK (Jan 23, 2008)

I got my package yesterday and everything looks great.  Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe got mine yesterday thank you very much for doing this


----------



## Timbo (Jan 24, 2008)

Order arrived today.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2008)

Got my Barons,
Thanks


----------



## schaf (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Joe,
Barons arrived today.

Terry


----------

